
Collections: Bread, How Did They Make It? Part II: Big Farms - jrott
https://acoup.blog/2020/07/31/collections-bread-how-did-they-make-it-part-ii-big-farms/
======
Kednicma
I kept thinking about Google and its farm of compute, or Youtube and its farm
of content. There are so many analogies to make.

